# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: ارتباط با سرور از کلاینت

## Amirabbas2012

*سلام دوستان،*
*یه پروژه هست که من باید فقط قسمت کلاینت را انجام بدم، یعنی‌ قسمت سرور توسط یک نفر دیگه نوشته شده. فقط من نمیدونم چجوری می‌تونم با سرور ارتباط بر قرار کنم و جواب بگیرم. کسی‌ هست تو این زمینه بتونه کمکم کنه. لطفا کمک کنید، خیلی‌ گیرم.*

----------


## n.nowroozi

> *سلام دوستان،*
> *یه پروژه هست که من باید فقط قسمت کلاینت را انجام بدم، یعنی‌ قسمت سرور توسط یک نفر دیگه نوشته شده. فقط من نمیدونم چجوری می‌تونم با سرور ارتباط بر قرار کنم و جواب بگیرم. کسی‌ هست تو این زمینه بتونه کمکم کنه. لطفا کمک کنید، خیلی‌ گیرم.*


یه سری وب سرویس سمت سرور مینویسند شما با جاوا اسکریپت ریکوئست http میفرستی و جواب رو نمایش میدی!

----------

